# 2015 Countryman - what do I need to know?



## Mike Gardner (May 18, 2008)

I am in the process of buying a salvaged 2015 Mini Countryman base with 3,350 miles on it. It was salvaged due to flooding but apparently all they needed to replace was the airbag module. Looks like new, can't find a flaw on the body or engine. Drives like new. Other than the normal issues related to buying a salvaged title car, what if anything should I look for or be concerned with? 

Thanks


----------



## iwanna330cic (Feb 21, 2005)




----------



## timfitz63 (Aug 10, 2010)

Any flood-damaged car is a gamble. Depending on what kind of water it was sitting in and how deeply it was immersed, it could be OK in the long term or turn into a nightmare of electrical and hidden corrosion problems. Often flood waters have sewage mixed in with them; coastal flooding involves salt water. It will simply take time to see what the real effect of the flood damage is... And keep in mind: MINIs are just as expensive to repair as BMWs. If you end up with a parts hog, it could quickly erase any savings you thought you had made on the initial deal; base your offer accordingly!

Ultimately, you'll have to decide if the price and your intended use (daily driver vs. fun car) justify the gamble. The car's value will always suffer as a result of the salvage title; but if it's just going to be a grocery-getter or student car until it dies, and you get it at a good enough deal on it, it might be viable. I personally wouldn't take it on long trips from home, at least not until I could establish the long-term reliability; but for running around town, it could be fine.

Either way, good luck!


----------



## weby (Dec 4, 2015)

Dont Buy a ONE and choose minimum the COOPER with more horse power.


----------

